# ipamorelin dosing



## MrRogers (May 17, 2021)

Hey guys. I'm looking for resources or general knowledge around dosing/frequency for subq ipamorelin. I've scoured the net and see a wide range of dosages and administration frequencies. I'll be stacking with Ostarine. I'm 41, 219, 5'10" and am returning to the sport after a decade plus. My goals are increasing mass, improving sleep and recovery. I have a lot of experience with AAS, but not peptides. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. 
Peter


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 18, 2021)

I have never heard of it. Not too many experienced peptide players here.


----------



## MrRogers (May 18, 2021)

Thanks BSP. I'm guessing theres a reason for that.


----------



## jc240 (May 22, 2021)

Based on my research, around 300mcg/day is the saturation dose.  The peptide increases it's effectiveness with increases beyond 300 mcg but becomes proportionately less so.  I think it works much better if you stack it with Mod Grf 129 (CJC-1295 no DAC) as there is a synergistic effect.  

I used it for three months and had beneficial results but it was subtle.  I've since stopped using it.  If I had a lot of disposable income or it was much cheaper I would probably still continue to use it.  For me the cost to benefit ratio wasn't high enough to keep using it.


----------



## MrRogers (May 24, 2021)

Got it. Thanks for that JC


----------



## jc240 (May 24, 2021)

I will say the one thing it did do was worked wonders for my sleep.  Can't remember when I've slept better.


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

I've used CJC no DAC and GHRP-6 before. I forget the dosage, but I was going through vials like they were cough drops.

There were so many injections every day, it was downright annoying.

I won't use peptides again, I'll just spring for some GH if I want to go that route.


----------



## jc240 (May 24, 2021)

That was the other downside.  Having to inject 2 to 3 times a day plus keeping the injections cold.  

Gear and HGH would be a better return on your investment.


----------

